# USLA-United States of Latin America (impressive!!)



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

*THE USLA*










*Bariloche - Argentina*























































*Caverna do Diabo - Brazil*














































*Caño Cristales - Colombia*














































*Salto del Angel - Venezuela*




























*Quintana Roo - Mexico*























































*El Callejon de Huaylas - Peru*


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

You forgot Canada.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Only Quebec is latin though!.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> You forgot Canada.


for sure that Canada would contribute to the beauty of this thread. Canada is so gorgeous!!!
but Canada is part of Anglo-Saxony Americahno:, you should know it!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

New Brunswick too. There is also a decent Franco-Ontarian population as well.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

gonzo said:


> ^Only Quebec is latin though!.


yee, you're right!!

"gonzo" uahuahauhauh
is that a style of porno nickname?


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> New Brunswick too. There is also a decent Franco-Ontarian population as well.


why did you not require the separation, to make a LAtin country yet??:lol::lol:
kidingg:nuts:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

very marvelus


----------

